# NAFT got fishes and corals



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WE HAVE A NEW SHIPMENT OF FISH READY FOR SALE NOW, WITH GREAT SPECIALS,

ALSO THIS SATURDAY WE'LL HAVE A HUGH SELECTION OF CORALS BRAINS, BUBBLES, HAMMERS, SOFT CORALS, PREMIUM CULTURED ACRO'S AND LOTS MORE

GREEN CHROMIS $2.99 each

SIX LINE WRASSE $9.99 each

BANGAI CARDINAL $9.99 each

MANDARIN GOBY $9.99 each

YELLOW WRASSE $7.99 each

LOTS OF GREAT IN STORE DEALS

ENGLISH NAME LATIN NAME
Green Kelpfish(NEW) Heterostichus rostratus
Blue Ribbon eel Rhinomuraena Quaesita
Black Ribbon eel Rhinomuraena Quaesita
Long Nose Red Squirrel Sargocentron Caudimaculatum
Bigeyed Soldier Myripristis Adustus
Brindled Bream Scolopsis Bilineatus
pipefish Solelnostonus Species
Green Pipe Syngnathoides Biaculeatus
Banded Pipe Doryrhanphus Dactyliophorus
White Pipe Corythoichthys Intestinalis
Spotfin Lion Pterois Antennata
Black Volitan Lion Pterois Volitans
Brown Volitan Lion Pterois Volitans
Ordinary Volitans Lion Pterois Miles
Whitefin Radiata Pterois Radiata
Zebra Lion Dendrochirus Zebra
Hochiming Lion Dendrochirus Biocellatus
Dwarf Lion Dendrochirus Brachypterus
Yellow Anthias Pseudanthias Pleurotaenia(Female)
Ordinary Anthias Pseudanthias Squamipinnis
Jewel Antenna Basslet Pseudanthias Squamipinnis
Square Anthias-Male Pseudanthias Pleurotaenia(Male)
Redtail Goldie Mirolabrichthys Smithvanizi
Fire Head Grouper Pseudochromis Queenslandiae
Golden Dottyback Pseudochromis Aureus
Royal Gramma Pseudochromis Paccagnellae
Kauderni/Bangai cardinal Pterapogon Kauderni
Golden Tail Goby Hoplolatilus Luteus
Black Gun Macolor Niger
Clown Sweetlips-M (Juv) Plectorhinchus Chaetodonoides
Brown Goat Parupeneus Macronema
Pinnatus Bat Platax Pinnatus
Orbi Bat Platax Orbicularis
Checkered Butterfly Chaetodon Xanthurus
Lunula/Raccon Butterfly -L/XL Chaetodon Lunula
Falcula Butterfly Chaetodon Ulietensis
Speckled/Citron Butterfly Chaetodon Citrinellus
Golden Butterfly - M Chaetodon Semeion
One Spot Butterfly Chaetodon Speculum
Vagabond Butterfly Chaetodon Vagabundus
Saddle Back Butterfly Chaetodon Ehippium
Auriga Butterfly Chaetodon Auriga
Copperband Butterfly Chelmon Rostratus
Brown Banner/Heniochus Heniochus Varius
White Bannerfish - M/L Heniochus Acuminatus
Hifin Banner Heniochus Chrysostomus
Moorish Idol Zanclus Cornutus
Masked Heniochus Heniochus Monoceros
Bicolor Angel Centropyge Bicolor
B/Purple Mini Angel Centropyge Flavicauda
S'pore/Yellow Tail Angel Chaetodontoplus Mesoleucus
Emperor Angel - Juv Pomacanthus Imperator
Regal Angel Pygoplites Diacanthus
Koran Angel - Juv Pomacanthus Semicirculatus
Maroon Clown - L Premnas Biaculatus
Maroon Clown - S/M Premnas Biaculeatus
Orange Skunk Clown Amphiprion Akallopisos
Sebae Clown Amphiprion Bicinctus/Sebae
Percula Red Amphiprion Percula
Domino Damsel Dascyllus Trimaculatus
Four Stripe Damsel Dascyllus Melanurus
Green Chromis Chromis Viridis
Yellow tail Blue Damsel Chrysiptera Parasema
Yellow Belly/Electric Damsel Pomacentrus Coelestis
Orange Top Damsel Pomacentrus Bankanensis
Blue Stripe Damsel Chrysiptera Leucopoma
Forster's Hawkfish Paracirrhites Forsteri
Long Nose Hawkfish Oxycirrhites Typus
Purple Head Hogfish Halichoeres Prosopeion
Diana's Hogfish Bodianus Diana(Adult)
yellow Gold Spot Hogfish Bodianus Mesothorax(Juv.)
cr. Hogfish Bodianus Mesothorax
Spotted gog Bodianus Axillaris(Juv)
Green Bird Gomphosus Caeruleus
Yellow wrasse Halichoeres Chrysus
Green Wrasse Halichoeres Chloropterus
Checkerboard Wrasse - Adult Halichoeres Hortulanus
Six Line Wrasse Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia
Princess Betta Paracheilinus Filamentosus
Blue Doctorfish Labroides Dimidiatus
Tricolor Fairy Wrasse Cirrhilabrus Lubbocki
Black Gill Parrot Cirrhilabrus Species
White Spot Antenna Goby Ctenogobiops Tangaroai
Orange Prawn Goby Amblyeleotris Randalli
Yellow Watchman Goby Cryptocentrus Cinctus
Flametail Goby Amblyeleotris steinitzi
Yellow Line Jawfish Opistognathus Species
Orange Spotted Prawn Goby Synchiropus Species
red Banned Goby Amblyeleotris sungami
Ward's glider (new FISH) Valenciennea wardi
Antenna Color Mandarin Pterosynchiropus Splendidus
Yellow Head Blackban Antenna Goby Stonogobiops Nematodes
Color Mandarin Pterosynchiropus Splendidus
Spotted Mandarin Synchiropus Picturatus
Golden Head Sleeper Valenciennea Strigata
Wheeleri Goby Valencienna Puellaris
Purple Fire Goby Nemateleotris Decora
Clown Surgeonfish Acanthurus Lineatus
Blue Tang- S Paracanthurus Hepatus
Naso Tang - S/M Naso Lituratus
Sailfin Tang - M/L Zebrasoma Valiferum
Blue Tang M - L Paracanthurus Hepatus
Tomini bristletooth Ctenochaetus tominiensis
Yellow Rabbit Siganus Puelloides
White Trigger Pseudobalistes Flavimarginatus
Undulate Trigger Balistapus Undulatus
Bursa Trigger Rhinecanthus Verrucosus/Bursa
Humu-Humu Trigger Rhinecanthus Aculeatus
Long Horned Cow Lactoria Cornuta
Yellow Boxfish Ostracion Cubicus
RED Face Wrasse Halichoeres Melanurus Sp
Yellow Belly Dog Puffer Arothron Nigropunctatus
Saddle R/Base Anemon Heteractis Aurora
Tube Anemone - White Cerianthus Species
Red Base anemone Heteractis Crispa
Corn anemone-Brown Entacmea Quadricolor
Corn anemone-Green Hectractis Magnifica
YELLOW Sand Anemone Heteractis Aurora Sp.
Urchin Red-White short Tripneustes Gratilia
Candy shrimp Rynchocinetes sp
Hermit Crab blue legs Dardanus Species
Marble Shrimp Saron Inermis.
Purple legs Marble Shrimps Saron Rectirostris
Red Clown Shrimp Enoplometopus Debelius
Boxing Shrimp Stenopus Hispidus
Snapping Shrimp Alpheus Strenuus
Bee shrimp(New Shrimp) Panulirus Sp
White Slugs Assorted Phyllidia Elegans
Antenna Multicolor Slug Chromodoris Quadricolor
Worm Cucumber - Color Opheodesoma Sp.
Tube Worm-Brown Sabellastarte Magnifica
Spiral Tube worm - XL - Assorted Sabella Species
Sea Comb/Pen-White Sarcoptilus Sp.
Blue Star Fish Lincnia Laevigata
Green Metallic Feather Stephanometra Species

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

